# Fog Scents



## Batdad (Sep 18, 2012)

Has anyone used fog scents? has it made a huge difference? what scent did you use? just wondering about getting some this year and wanted others opinions.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Can you tell me where to even find these...fog scents.


----------



## Batdad (Sep 18, 2012)

several sites actually Muffy. http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/scented fog additive.htm another site i stumbled across had even more scents to add to the fog. I thought surely more people would have tried them by now..


----------



## cheou812 (Jul 9, 2011)

been using these scents for a few years. Won't have fog without them now! Makes the graveyard even more creepy. lots of positive comments on "how do we do it?" Sinister Scents at Dreamreapers.com and Froggysfog.com both carry scents. I've used Gothic mixed with Swamp and I think it smells kind of graveyardy (?) The scents arn't overpowering or nasty smelling, just.......different. kind of good, but not happy good....creepy.....yes, creepy er! Earthy and old smelling


----------



## Batdad (Sep 18, 2012)

cheou812 said:


> been using these scents for a few years. Won't have fog without them now! Makes the graveyard even more creepy. lots of positive comments on "how do we do it?" Sinister Scents at Dreamreapers.com and Froggysfog.com both carry scents. I've used Gothic mixed with Swamp and I think it smells kind of graveyardy (?) The scents arn't overpowering or nasty smelling, just.......different. kind of good, but not happy good....creepy.....yes, creepy er! Earthy and old smelling


I really thank you for the advice. thats what i was wanting to hear. that people did notice. Froggysfog was the other site I was referring to earlier. So gothic and Swamp..cool


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

I got mine off ebay, also picked up some nice vanilla for the indoor fog machine


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

We are throwing a indoor Halloween bash this year and we have a "corpse room". My friend wants to put something like "charred corpse" scent from fright props in our fog machine. Has anyone used this scent or one similar? Does it smell like a charred corpse? Would it be too overpowering to use inside? 
Any input would be appreciated! 
Thanx!


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

A friend uses the charred corpse scent in his haunt every year in the "boiler room". Gotta say, it's pretty nasty. Not one I would want to use inside but that's just me.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Has anyone ever actually smelled charred flesh? It's pretty nasty. I'm not sure why anyone would want their house to smell like that.


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm doing a burned at the stake prop this year that's going to be getting smoke pumped through it. I couldn't decide on the charred corpse or BBQ pit that Froggy's has. 

Charred corpse fits the prop perfectly, but BBQ Pit has a twisted humor to it.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

SaltwaterServr-I kind of like the BBQ idea better. It won't turn anyone off but it will give a great smell that might be oddly appetizing, haha. I was going to get the BBQ one, but won't be able to get my Skeleton Spit up in time.

I was thinking of getting "Forest" for my haunted forest and "Swampy Marsh" for my outdoor graveyard. Has anyone used either of these and if so, what are your comments/experiences?

Thanks!


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

I have used swampy marsh and haunted house together , they are similar in a way, I did reorder them for this year and I am going to try forest also. I was very pleased on how this smelled up my graveyard.


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

Today I recieved my forest fog scent, while there is a little difference in the 3 that I bought , its not huge difference, once we use it might be different.They all smell like a damp basement, mold, with slight differences , each scent. hope that helps someone.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Crowsnest-You have used Forest, Haunted House and Swampy Marsh right? How would you compare the 3 scents? I am having a hard time deciding which one(s) I want to buy. Thanks!


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

Queen, No I have not used forest yet, that is a new one for me, The Swamp and Haunted House are the ones I used last year, to me they all smell similar, with very slight differences.


----------

